# WelChol users?



## nctr (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all-Brand new here, though not to IBS-D. My gastro put me on WelChol several years ago, after my gallbladder came out. Its a cholesterol lowering med primarily, with the side effect of helping with diarrhea. It doesn't handle things as well as it used to, though. I never really tracked my diet, to find triggers, though I know overeating first thing in the morning (a rich/large breakfast) will cause me heartache.Anyone else use WelChol?Thanks, Nancy


----------



## kjblex (Jun 23, 2010)

nctr said:


> Hi all-Brand new here, though not to IBS-D. My gastro put me on WelChol several years ago, after my gallbladder came out. Its a cholesterol lowering med primarily, with the side effect of helping with diarrhea. It doesn't handle things as well as it used to, though. I never really tracked my diet, to find triggers, though I know overeating first thing in the morning (a rich/large breakfast) will cause me heartache.Anyone else use WelChol?Thanks, Nancy


Hi Nancy - I took WelChol for 6 weeks and found that it did help a little with making the stool more formed; however, I had more urgency in the morning and found that I was still going 4 or more times a day (previously I would go at least 8-10x day). I was also having issues with headaches, sleeping, and a lot of cramping/abdominal pain. Over the last 10 years I have tried a long list of medications that did not help so at my last appointment we decided to try Lotronex. I've been taking 1 mg a day for the last 5 days, along with 3 calcium, and so far it I'm doing ok. I have a follow-up dr appointment in 5 weeks so we will evaluate at that time if I should continue taking the Lotronex. Since I stopped the WelChol the headaches are gone and I'm sleeping like a champ, but I still have a lot of pain. Good luck!


----------

